# Brady Practice Tests



## patput (Feb 10, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with the Brady online practice tests and how similar they are to the NYS EMT-B test? The last few in class tests we've done have scared me to death, but then I just went through one of the Brady practice tests and it was a breeze. Are these pretty similar to the real deal?


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 10, 2012)

I just edited about 500 questions for the online bank for paramedic. 

Those questions are very easy. I actually suggested making the whole lot harder as I thought they were too easy to be challenging.

Generally for paramedic class (I don't teach basics) if you can pass the online tests, you can pass registry with a comparable score.


----------



## patput (Feb 10, 2012)

I definitely felt all the Basic questions were extremely easy as well. I'd rather take a class that is a real challenge and then have the test be a cake walk then vice versa any day.


----------



## ordinarykathy (Feb 11, 2012)

In my experience, the Brady tests questions were nothing like the questions on the NREMT, and the tests contained numerous typos and errors.  They are good to review the chapter, but the questions are black and white, whereas the NREMT requires more critical thinking.


----------

